# '****' and 'Bollocks'



## Cycleops (18 Feb 2013)

Can anyone tell me why 'piss' gets censored out on here but 'bollocks' doesn't?


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2013)

farked if I know.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Feb 2013)

Sounds like a load of shoot to me.


----------



## Dave Davenport (18 Feb 2013)

There was a legal case when the Sex Pistols released Never mind the Bollocks which they won on something to do with it being an old English word (as far as I recall, it was a while ago). If that's got any bearing.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (18 Feb 2013)

**** knows


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Can anyone tell me why '****' gets censored out on here but 'bollocks' doesn't?


I guess it's down to whatever the Mods have set for censorship and perceive to be acceptable or not.


----------



## byegad (18 Feb 2013)

fark is an old English word too. So that's not the issue. I suspect anyone who quotes old English or Latin as an excuse to do anything.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (18 Feb 2013)

As above, thanks to Virgin Records and the Sex Pistols the glorious word that is 'bollocks' has, since 1976, a legal precedent....

"The case was thrown out when defending QC John Mortimer produced an expert witness who established that bollocks was an Old English term for a small ball, that it appeared in place names without causing local communities erotic disturbance, and that in the nineteenth century it had been used as a nickname for clergymen: "Clergymen are known to talk a good deal of rubbish and so the word later developed the meaning of nonsense." In the context of the Pistols' album title, the term does in fact primarily signify "nonsense". "


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Feb 2013)

Ffoeg said:


> As above, thanks to Virgin Records and the Sex Pistols the glorious word that is 'bollocks' has, since 1976, a legal precedent....
> 
> "The case was thrown out when defending QC John Mortimer produced an expert witness who established that bollocks was an Old English term for a small ball, that it appeared in place names without causing local communities erotic disturbance, and that in the nineteenth century it had been used as a nickname for clergymen: "Clergymen are known to talk a good deal of rubbish and so the word later developed the meaning of nonsense." In the context of the Pistols' album title, the term does in fact primarily signify "nonsense". "


 
I love the phrase 'erotic distubance'!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Feb 2013)

MisterStan said:


> I guess it's down to whatever the Mods have set for censorship and perceive to be acceptable or not.


 
The Mods set censorship  wow.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> The Mods set censorship  wow


I wondered how long that would take - especially considering there's another thread on mods and rockers


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Feb 2013)

seemed appropriate


----------



## Lanzecki (18 Feb 2013)

OK, I'll bite. 

Why censor the work fark when we all know what has been typed, and if you are anything like me, you try and fill in the missing letters. 

Nothing personal against this forum BTW. Great job and Thanks. Just a general comment.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Feb 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> Why censor the work f*** when we all know what has been typed, and if you are anything like me, you try and fill in the missing letters.
> 
> Nothing personal against this forum BTW. Great job and Thanks. Just a general comment.


I've wondered too because I got a warning for it once! Yet a lot of threads have ***** in titles and pretty much every post, seems strange


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2013)

Ffoeg said:


> As above, thanks to Virgin Records and the Sex Pistols the glorious word that is 'bollocks' has, since 1976, a legal precedent....
> 
> "The case was thrown out when defending QC John Mortimer produced an expert witness who established that bollocks was an Old English term for a small ball, that it appeared in place names without causing local communities erotic disturbance, and that in the nineteenth century it had been used as a nickname for clergymen: "Clergymen are known to talk a good deal of rubbish and so the word later developed the meaning of nonsense." In the context of the Pistols' album title, the term does in fact primarily signify "nonsense". "



"without causing erotic disturbance" what a great phrase!


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Feb 2013)

My parents seem to think that "bloody hell" and "Jesus Christ" are swear words and slate me for saying them. However, my mum often says fark, shoot, farking hell and a load of other stuff.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Feb 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> OK, I'll bite.
> 
> Why censor the work f*** when we all know what has been typed, and if you are anything like me, you try and fill in the missing letters.
> 
> Nothing personal against this forum BTW. Great job and Thanks. Just a general comment.


 
You're right of course. It's just as bad as using the word.
My mother in law is too ladylike to eff & jeff. She has invented her own expletive- "eng" or "oooh, eng". The emphasis is on the "E". I actually find this bizarre and laughable as it's just the same as all those other swear words.

The word in question doesn't offend me, but French connections unfunny Uk slogan DOES offend me.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (18 Feb 2013)

Odd that the email notification for this thread doesn't have the title censored


----------



## Cycleops (18 Feb 2013)

Just to elaborate I can say 'What you are saying is absolute bollocks' but I can't say ' Went for a ride today, stopped off for a **** behind a tree on the way back'.


----------



## mickle (18 Feb 2013)

As a keen amateur swearer I think that the forum suffers from over asterixing of some of my favourite words. I dont see too many under 18s on the forum so i cant imagine whose innocence is being protected. Buthey, its not my forum! It would be great if there was a 'choose to see swear words' / 'choose not to see swear words' button in the account settings.


----------



## thom (18 Feb 2013)

Ah - something of a misleading thread title - thought it was another discussion about Tesco burger contents


----------



## Lanzecki (18 Feb 2013)

mickle said:


> As a keen amateur swearer I think that the forum suffers from over asterixing of some of my favourite words. I dont see too many under 18s on the forum so i cant imagine whose innocence is being protected. Buthey, its not my forum! It would be great if there was a 'choose to see swear words' / 'choose not to see swear words' button in the account settings.


 
There ya go. The option to disable the farking swear word filter! Heck all we have to do is miss spell the word. But, hey that's as 'bad' as saying it anyway.


----------



## Mallory (18 Feb 2013)

daffodil


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Just to elaborate I can say 'What you are saying is absolute bollocks' but I can't say ' Went for a ride today, stopped off for a **** behind a tree on the way back'.


 
See... this is where you'll get yourself into trouble.
I am really hoping that the first letter is a P


----------



## Mallory (18 Feb 2013)

MTB

Fixie

Filter not working properly


----------



## Mallory (18 Feb 2013)

daffodil fiddle piss shoot ass


----------



## Moderators (18 Feb 2013)

It's quite simple really.
The Boss doesn't like swearing on his forum.
Thread now closed.
Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (18 Feb 2013)

Indeed, it's just a personal preference of mine. I don't like to see it and have the software auto-swizzle some of the words, and leave the rest up to people to self-moderate.

And whilst I appreciate an occasional swear word can add dramatic effect or show strength of feeling - it's not something I want to see in everyday posts on the forums. 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

